# optische Biker-Brillen in Nürnberg



## Ganion (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

nur mal so zur Info.... ich hab jetzt ne ganze Zeit nach ner optischen Bikebrille gesucht, wo auch Preis-Leistung ok ist.

Fündig wurde ich bei der "Brillenmacherei" im Ofenwerk (in Nürnberg). Hat sich auf Biker (Motorrad) und eben auch in dem Zug auf MTBler spezialisiert.

Ich habe mir dort ne Brille mit 3 Wechselgläsern und optischen vollentspiegelten Kunststoffgläsern rausgesucht. Anfangen tut es bei 100 Euro komplett, was ich echt ok finde ...

Also vielleicht hilft ja dem Einen oder Anderen der Tipp, nachdem ich da selber echt länger gesucht habe.

Hier noch der Link: www.brillenmacherei.de


----------



## SpongeBob (1. März 2008)

Hört sich irgendwie wie Werbung an............................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganion (1. März 2008)

Hi Sponge-Bob,

ja - könnte man sicherlich so auffassen, aber ich habe selbst lange gesucht und hätte mich gefreut, wenn hier jemand auch mal über sowas geschrieben hätte. Betrifft ja nicht ganz Deutschland sondern eher Franken... und man muss ja nicht nur immer was schlechtes über Händler etc. schreiben, oder?

Von dem her - vielleicht nicht so auf die Goldwaage legen. 

Und wenn du noch einen Tipp zu dem Thema hast - immer rein damit - je mehr Infos, desto besser.


----------



## Nakamur (3. März 2008)

Danke für den Tipp hier im Forum. Hab mir das letzte Woche mal angeschaut. Die Auswahl und Preise sind echt okay.   
Hab dann auch was passendes gefunden.
Ansonsten die ganzen Oldies im Ofenwerk lohnen einen Besuch auch.  

Grüße aus Erlangen


----------

